# Electrical Issue



## snowplowdog (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm having an electrical problem with my 90 Wrangler. Several circuts are dead but the fuses are not blown. Supposedly there is another fuse block/power distributation center in this Jeep but I can't locate it. I thought it was supposed to be by the battery but it's not there. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

If ford type where solenoid is separate from the starter, follow the positive battery cable to the stater solenoid then down to the starter, looking for split offs and burnt fuseable links, can have burnt fuseable links or open some where along there. If gm where the solenoid is part of the starter do the same search for split offs of the positive cable, and for the burnt fuseable links connected to solenoid.

Also many of todays cars use relays. You can have a bad relay.


----------



## yamahagrizzly (Dec 29, 2010)

not sure about yj's but check the glove box area.


----------



## snowplowdog (Nov 26, 2009)

yamahagrizzly;1232003 said:


> not sure about yj's but check the glove box area.


I pulled the glove box out & checked behind it. Nothing. This thing is driving me nuts.


----------



## sjwrangler (Oct 5, 2009)

YJs do not have fuses in the glove box. I have a 92, and there is s small typical fuse box under the driver's side dash, and the main center is the PDC (power distribution center), next to the battery. This has the main relays and fuses. If there PDC is not there, I would trace the hot lead from the battery, it has to lead to the PDC to power all the relays.


----------

